# how to stop leaking oil from injection sites.



## fightingknife (Jun 5, 2012)

gents please help.

how do i stop oil from leaking out of my injection site after i pull the needle out of the area iv just injected into?

sorry for coming across all bone but iv been using steroids on and off for over 10 years and this has always baffled me!

thank you.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Hold barrel there for 10secs once everything's injected.


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

Is it in deep enough? Or maybe pull the skin apart with 2 fingers when you put the needle in so that the area is tight


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

fightingknife said:


> gents please help.
> 
> how do i stop oil from leaking out of my injection site after i pull the needle out of the area iv just injected into?
> 
> ...


10 years !!!!

Okay ..you need to put a needle on the barrell m8


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Use the Z track method


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Use the Z track method


whats this?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Pull the skin over to one side and up or down and away from the entrance site and hold it there, after you insert the needle and push the plunger home, leave it there for a few seconds then release the skin and withdraw the needle. Presto.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

i shoot my quads, as soon as the needles out i bend my leg, that works for me


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Z track buddy as @G-man99 mentioned


----------



## fightingknife (Jun 5, 2012)

gents thanks for the tips. it comes as a hindrance and like you I hate wasting gear. this stuff don't come cheap. I'm training for my next show in April so I'm really pushing the boat out as I came 4/5 this year at the ukbff north east lincs in Leeds in the under 90kg intermediate class. this was my first show. thanks guys


----------



## Nobraincells (Sep 30, 2011)

Google z tracking


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

http://www.nursingcenter.com/upload/static/592775/Take5_Ztrack.pdf

As said ^^^


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

use smaller gauge.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

As above z track and inject slower.

My misses does mine, (she's a nurse) z tracks, injects slow, wacks a little plaster on, never seen a drop seep out.


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Just get an alcohol swab or tissue and apply pressure immediately after injecting. I have been doing this for years and it has always stopped my gear from leaking.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Inject slower, hold barrel in for a few secs after plunger is down and funnily enough, an alcohol swab, straight on the area after the needle is out helps.


 x2. it's vert annoying to c it leakin back out "nooooooooooooo what a fookin waste!"


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

I had this in the past. Its horrible to watch it go to waste

I just lick it up bro :thumb:

joke


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

This only happens to me when i don't rotate injection sights enough or towards the end of prop cycles wheres theirs been numerous injections. I assume its because your injecting into scar tissue which doesn't hold/disperse the oil as nicely as fresh muscle. Try some new sites.


----------

